# Advertising (Direct Mail)



## Arteez (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello everyone Arteez here my topic is about SRDS i would like to know if any company has used the srds book to help advertise or get leads. The srds direct marketing list gives you sources, selects, costs and other valuable information to help you find and evaluate lists and refine your list strategy for direct marketing campaigns.

*Smarter Mailing List Research*
Direct Marketing List Source® is the easiest, most trustworthy way to access complete list rental information, including sources, selects, costs and contacts for over 60,000 opportunities. Online access includes flexible search options and convenient links to list managers to facilitate your list rentals.

i want more information on list brokers has anyone rented a list if so i would love your feedback.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

There's a company I use that has a trial right now. Think the give about 500 for free. 

I logged in and search hundreds of pages. So much for the 500. Any how, I searched by contact info., not email lists. I don't even read the junk email I get. If I don't recognize them I delete them. Due to that I only look for contact info. and send them something directly.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Arteez, I use direct mail as my primary marketing strategy. SRDS is a great resource, but you may do better with a local list broker if you are not using the service quite a bit. 

You don't rent the lists from SRDS, rather you use them to research lists. The lists need to be purchased separately from the appropriate sources. 

Where SRDS shines is merging and cross referencing lists. If I was going to create a line of 2nd amendment shirts to sell via direct mail I would probably use SRDS to locate a list of NRA members, a list of Reason magazine subscribers and a glen beck buyers list. All of which would be located through SRDS.

By merging these lists and only keeping the records that duplicate on two or more sources I would start refining my mailing list for my line of shirts.

If you have a demographic profile of your target customers than SRDS is a great tool to work with.

Just remember, the lists you rent are licensed for a particular number of mailings and are usually seeded with addresses that will allow the broker to determine if you are using the list incorrectly. If you mail too many times they will come after you.


----------



## platnumcn (Aug 5, 2013)

Yes, I too believe if you look for local mailing services, you would be best served. It will not only be affordable, but it will give you proper results.


----------



## JonHandshake (Sep 29, 2013)

Has anyone here used NextMark? What do you think of it?


----------



## lkt1954 (Nov 15, 2009)

I just looked at SRDS and to me it seems suited for more populated areas. I am looking for a service that has access to rural areas, we have 7-8 smaller communities around in a 50 mile radius that we would like to do a mailer to, but don't know who to use. Any suggestions? Also any suggestions on how to select/sort the list? This mailer would be a general mailer showing what services we offer.

Thanks
Larry


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

lkt1954 said:


> I just looked at SRDS and to me it seems suited for more populated areas. I am looking for a service that has access to rural areas, we have 7-8 smaller communities around in a 50 mile radius that we would like to do a mailer to, but don't know who to use. Any suggestions? Also any suggestions on how to select/sort the list? This mailer would be a general mailer showing what services we offer.


I think you might be confusing SRDS with another service. SRDS just puts you in touch with the list broker who has the list you want. If you're looking for rural areas you might just want to look for lists with a rural focus. American Farmer magazine or American Rancher magazine or such.


----------

